# iPod Touch 4 + GPS



## Engin (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjouuuuuuuur, 


Je compte acheter un iPOD TOUCH 4, j'aimerais le jailbreak et pouvoir mettre plusieurs
de mes GPS comme (NAVIGON,COPILOTE,TOMTOM,SYGIC..)

A votre avis sa fonctionnera ?

Il y a certains gps qui demande pas de point reception satellite ? 

Merci de m'éclairer la dessus svp


----------



## Larme (27 Octobre 2011)

Tu fais comment pour être localisé ?
Tu fais comment pour pouvoir recevoir les cartes ?

Le WiFi, ça marche dans certaines conditions pour la localisation, et pour les cartes, sûrement...
Mais disons que sans puce GPS, ça va être dur...
Maintenant, il me semble qu'il y a des modules externes pour permettre d'avoir un GPS sur iPod.


----------

